# Asshole. (Michael Vick)



## Chris (Jul 18, 2007)

NFL star indicted over dog fighting - CNN.com

I hope he goes to jail and his career is over. 



> (CNN) -- Atlanta Falcons quarterback Michael Vick faces criminal charges and a possible prison sentence for allegedly participating in an enterprise that trained pit bulls for death matches in which spectators bet on the outcome, federal prosecutors announced Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons quarterback Michael Vick could face six years in prison if convicted.
> ...


----------



## Leon (Jul 18, 2007)

asshole indeed!

i heard about this from a friend of mine who runs an animal rescue, about an hour or so ago. needless to say, she was pretty fired up about it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2007)

According to the indictment, dogs that didn't show enough fighting spirit, or that lost matches, were put to death by a variety of methods, including shooting, drowning, hanging and electrocution. Prosecutors allege that on one occasion earlier this year, Vick participated in killing eight dogs.

In case someone misses it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2007)

Clinton Portis: "They his dogs, he can do what he wants." "People should mind they business".[sic]


----------



## Leon (Jul 18, 2007)

"oh me? i pimp ho's in my house. and sell them crack. but it's my property! i'll do what i want. mind your own business!"

interviewing a football player is like asking a third grader to pilot the space shuttle.


----------



## Lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> I hope he goes to jail and his career is over.



And takes it from Bubba 

Oh, and Clinton Portis and Chris Samuels are toolbags for even trying to defend it.


----------



## Scott (Jul 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> Clinton Portis: "They his dogs, he can do what he wants." "People should mind they business".[sic]




Wow.....that might be even more shocking than the actual charge.


I'm no football fan, so I can't say that I know who these people are, but how fucking stupid do you have to be to defend this shit? 

Fuck...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 18, 2007)

Vick was already an asshole.


----------



## Naren (Jul 18, 2007)

Cold blooded bastard. I hope that guy goes to jail, gets seriously fucked up in there, and never can play in the NFL ever again once he gets out.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> According to the indictment, dogs that didn't show enough fighting spirit, or that lost matches, were put to death by a variety of methods, including shooting, drowning, hanging and electrocution. Prosecutors allege that on one occasion earlier this year, Vick participated in killing eight dogs.
> 
> In case someone misses it.



Someone should kill MV. See if he enjoys being hang, shoot and electrocuted. Prick.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leon said:


> "oh me? i pimp ho's in my house. and sell them crack. but it's my property! i'll do what i want. mind your own business!"
> 
> interviewing a football player is like asking a third grader to pilot the space shuttle.



 So true.

Michael Vick is a real dumbass though, had to get friends to help him cheat his way through college....

How about a classic drawing and quartering?


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> According to the indictment, dogs that didn't show enough fighting spirit, or that lost matches, were put to death by a variety of methods, including shooting, drowning, hanging and electrocution. Prosecutors allege that on one occasion earlier this year, Vick participated in killing eight dogs.
> 
> In case someone misses it.



That is absolutely digusting. Here's someone who's supposed to be a role model. WTF did those dogs ever do to him. People like him need to lose everything they have. Kick his ass out of the NFL permanantly and throw him in jail. Period.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> That is absolutely digusting. Here's someone who's supposed to be a role model. WTF did those dogs ever do to him. People like him need to lose everything they have. Kick his ass out of the NFL permanantly and throw him in jail. Period.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, my 12 yr old nephew is a HUGE fan of his. And My brother is a sport nut and animal lover. I mean, do you tell the kids what he's doing and make him look like a monster (even though he is do kids need to know) or do you let them keep worshipping a scum bag??


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

I now officially hate Michael Vick.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> How about a classic drawing and quartering?



That would be too quick, he deserves something slower and far more painful.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

Take his eyes out with a spoon?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 18, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Take his eyes out with a spoon?



That's a good start. 

Cutting his dick and balls off with a butterknife would also be good.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

Good thinking, Mike.


----------



## Durero (Jul 18, 2007)

Sick. I wouldn't be sad if he was mauled to death by his own pitbulls.


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2007)

That's disgusting. I expect the NFL to terminate his contract. They'd fuckin' better.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 18, 2007)

> When a Bad Newz Kennels dog was wounded in a losing fight, NFL star Michael Vick was consulted before the animal was doused with water and electrocuted.


 

Gee Mike, you could have been set for life and an icon but you chose to fight dogs and be a dick. Nice job.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

Durero said:


> Sick. I wouldn't be sad if he was mauled to death by his own pitbulls.



Fine by me.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

I know a guy that is actually raising his pitbull to fight it, and he's a big Vick fan. I should point him to this article so that he'll get scared out of it.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jul 18, 2007)

I, personally, believe he should get a VERY severe sentence for this. I mean that level of cruelty towards animals justifies the guy getting hung to me. Just the fights would be different.. But to be personally involved in the killing of dogs who wouldn't fight in such disturbing and inhumane ways? Jesus fuckin christ.



garcia3441 said:


> That's a good start.
> 
> Cutting his dick and balls off with a butterknife would also be good.



then allowing it to develop an infection for which he can receive no treatment so he slowly and painfully withers away.


----------



## T_money419 (Jul 19, 2007)

My team is the Falcons in an upcoming NFL bowl me and my friends are having


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 20, 2007)

If I remember right, NickCornier is a giant MV fan.  

Michael Vick is a disgrace to the NFL. It's really sad when an incredible athlete (notice I didn't say QB ) ruins his career over something as vile and and sickening as this. He had a chance of going to the Hall of Fame as the greatest scrambler in NFL history. He blew it.


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

Growing up, professional athletes took their positions as role models to children very seriously. This was before it became cool to be "street" and act like the common hang trash in the neighborhoods that the rest of us would be scared to walk through. A guy like this is a walking example of every negative black stereotype, just the same as the redneck asshole with the Confederate flag in the back window of his pickup truck.

Organizations like the NFL should have some sort of code of conduct that is in effect 24 hours a day, as long as you are under contract. Gone are the days of the players putting on suits to travel to games, and having to answer to their coach for their behavior when they get out of line. Gone are the days of when gentleman, on and off the field, played the game. Now it is just a bunch of self-centered egotists who are after money and nothing more, which is why I no longer watch professional sports. 

The Redskins players disgust me even more. "People should mind they own business." First off, learn to speak the language, you ignorant overgrown ape. Second, learn to behave like a human fucking being. Remind me to kidnap your wife and murder her "behind closed doors" in the "privacy" of my "own home". I'll just tell you it be my house, I can do what I want, and you should mind yo own business.


----------



## msherman (Jul 21, 2007)

The bottom line here with this asshole is he is a vile serial killer, and is in the same league as Jeffrey Dahmer in my eyes.
I`m just glad this worthless piece of shit was caught.

Hey MV.....


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jul 21, 2007)

This is what I'd like to see happen to Vick. Put him and his dogfighting buddies in one end zone of a football field. Put several trained attack dogs on the fifty-yard line. If they can make it to the other end zone, they're all free to go.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 22, 2007)

Chris said:


>




Holy shit, this guy is awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I know a guy that is actually raising his pitbull to fight it, and he's a big Vick fan. I should point him to this article so that he'll get scared out of it.



Phone an anonymous tip in on his ass 

As for Vick, I hope the nfl bans him and he does jail time and has some quality time with man named Bubba


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 22, 2007)

technomancer said:


> As for Vick, I hope the nfl bans him and he does jail time and has some quality time with man named Bubba


After having his property seized.  

When I saw his interview at the gym (there was no sound so I dont know what was said) I was appalled by the way he dressed. A do-rag, over-sized crooked hat. I think he was even chewing on a toothpick. What the fuck, dude. Show some respect.


----------



## noodles (Jul 23, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> When I saw his interview at the gym (there was no sound so I dont know what was said) I was appalled by the way he dressed. A do-rag, over-sized crooked hat. I think he was even chewing on a toothpick. What the fuck, dude. Show some respect.



Way to be every single negative black stereotype rolled into one package, Mike. Was he spitting out watermelon seeds between tugs from a jug of shine?


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just saw on the news that Vick was told by the NFL to stay away from the Falcon's camp. 

I'll try to find confirmation somewhere.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 23, 2007)

Found it

NFL.com - NFL News


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 23, 2007)

> In a letter to Vick today, Commissioner Goodell said: "While it is for the criminal justice system to determine your guilt or innocence, it is my responsibility as commissioner of the National Football League to determine whether your conduct, even if not criminal, nonetheless violated league policies, including the Personal Conduct Policy."


If it were me, it would have been determined day 1.



> Vick will not forfeit his preseason pay during his excused absence from training camp.


What the fuck?


----------



## fleeeep (Jul 23, 2007)

Any one in any way involved in dogfighting should rot and burn in hell in IMO!!!
I think there is no more disgusting and depraved so called "sport" out there.
Any it's the dogs that get a bad name for being bred for fighting. it's not their fault that sickos like this guy treat them badly and force them to fight for their lives.
Breed specific Legislation is the result of these Assholes and their dog fights and means that responsible dog owners like you or I can't keep a pitbull or Staffordshire without people thinking it's gonna attack them. 
These dogs aren't naturally aggressive but are subjected to abuse and torture in order to make them fight.
if you were thrown in a ring with someone who wanted to kill you, wouldn't you fight back???
This guy should be shot with a ball of his own shit and fed to his own starving dogs!!!


----------



## msherman (Aug 7, 2007)

Michael Vick Dog Chew Toy | Mike Vick Chew Doll | Dog Toys


Priceless!


----------



## Jason (Aug 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> Growing up, professional athletes took their positions as role models to children very seriously. This was before it became cool to be "street" and act like the common hang trash in the neighborhoods that the rest of us would be scared to walk through. A guy like this is a walking example of every negative black stereotype, just the same as the redneck asshole with the Confederate flag in the back window of his pickup truck.
> 
> Organizations like the NFL should have some sort of code of conduct that is in effect 24 hours a day, as long as you are under contract. Gone are the days of the players putting on suits to travel to games, and having to answer to their coach for their behavior when they get out of line. Gone are the days of when gentleman, on and off the field, played the game. Now it is just a bunch of self-centered egotists who are after money and nothing more, which is why I no longer watch professional sports.
> 
> The Redskins players disgust me even more. "People should mind they own business." First off, learn to speak the language, you ignorant overgrown ape. Second, learn to behave like a human fucking being. Remind me to kidnap your wife and murder her "behind closed doors" in the "privacy" of my "own home". I'll just tell you it be my house, I can do what I want, and you should mind yo own business.



Yep good job making black men in america look like even bigger douche bags.. I think the NFL and other pro sports should have strignint dress codes like the NY yankees


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 7, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I know a guy that is actually raising his pitbull to fight it, and he's a big Vick fan. I should point him to this article so that he'll get scared out of it.



Dude if you KNOW this kid is raising his pitbull to fight it, call the cops or the SPCA. Fuck that man, don't let it happen to another poor doggy if you can prevent it.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 7, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I know a guy that is actually raising his pitbull to fight it, and he's a big Vick fan. I should point him to this article so that he'll get scared out of it.




No you should ask yourself what the fuck is the matter with you for not informing the authorities man.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 7, 2007)

dito, your as bad as him if you dont


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 7, 2007)

CNN said:


> including shooting, drowning, hanging and electrocution. Prosecutors allege that on one occasion earlier this year, Vick participated in killing eight dogs.



Wow, thats a real man for you...killing dogs for fun. 

His parents must be so proud.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you guys are being a bit harsh on Blexican. For all you know this could be one of his closest friends. I'm willing to bet a dollar to a penny that none of you would turn your friend into the authorities instead of trying to talk him out of it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd much rather talk my friends out of something than turn them in. It's their decision in the long run.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 7, 2007)

Whoever neg repped me- 

If you are going to neg rep someone, grow a fucking pair of balls and sign your name. It's like jumping someone from behind and then pretending you kicked their ass. If you don't agree fine but at least have a decent reason for neg repping as opposed to simply abusing the system and being a complete duechbag.


----------



## RISKY (Aug 7, 2007)

This shit makes me more sick from the response it digs out of society. Aside from prejudiced backlash, you reaffirm stereotypes. You have a moron like Clinton Portis who acts like a half inspired kid in mock trial class COMPLETELY BEREFT of any rationale, in the clip you see Samuels kind of laugh at his ass for not really saying any type of shit that makes sense, and gets his foot in his mouth. Samuels puts in the only two cents anyone trying to defend him can find- which is the only reason they were there in the first place- Hes not convicted.....yet. And thats the only bottom line there is in an unfortunately epic long moment the bourgeois get before an arraignment and trial. The media will speculate and get exclusive juicy bits, while the legal system fishes to see if they can make a $ on saving this guys neck, aside from all the $ he has to defend himself of course, I wont be surprised if he plays again someday, its unlike OJ- OJ didn't have 1000s of tickets sold in an upcoming season when up for trial. They got these two dolts who agreed to defend him on camera for the fact that he was their brethren by trade or by culture, but when that dumbass Portis got the 1st chance to speak, defending him hit a dead end. Samuels cracks up at his inability to even sound remotely coherent, but they both learned they couldnt fuck around and shouldnt insinuate, play devils advocate when the newslady asks if they want to defend Vick. They should know theyd get burned, stereotype themselves n their constituency worse by trying to expand on the American adage "guilty until proven innocent" (its not true in the media with celebrity, but in this case theres nothing to expand on and that was the ONLY point to make) For simply being a peer-someone they feel socially inclined to consider being in his cleats, theyre decision or lack of a smart one got their asses fucking FINED! Rightfully so. If he was some 'undercover brother' caught soliciting some other dude for sex in a public bathroom, instead of some pseudo-high class dogfight rackateer, the idea of "hey lets just defend him for the sake of defending him." would never enter their minds. Not with that kind of stigma. They got caught being fucking dumb defending him on some thug posturing.

Theres no justice if he comes to play ever again. Your friend with a dog he wants to fight isn't like Vick, I cringe to think of doing that to an animal but its not the same as Vick. No matter what color your skin is or what continent you come from humans have fought all types of animals for sport, and money is the motivator, it's not pretty. Shit is as ingrained in human life as prostitution, substance abuse, or theft. Portis is a fucking retard, sure people in Miss. fight dogs. People fight dogs everywhere especially wherever hes from (Im assuming hes name dropping some Southern projects). I could find a dog fight in my former Puerto Rican neighborhood in Jersey, I can find a fight in the Guatamalan neighborhood I walk through to work, if I look. I'm gonna bet I can find a fight in any municipality with underground gambling activity and young kids any place in the world, stateside anywhere you find section 8 or gang activity(which now extends to suburbs Id never thought ). It doesn't make it a matter of sociology, culture, or how someone talks. Most of America may be unaware of this and I think they're going to defend him on this tangent which is fucking sad. Even Portis thought it was a Southern cultural thing, he's not the first I heard say it. It's not. 

It's a felony in a single instance.His is a mass network.A felony might be slightly personal if you ain't famous,but I know a guy just lost his job who lives 4 countys away from it- name came up in a police blotter(not for a dogfight) in a LOCAL town paper, someone at his job read it. Prepare to get fucked! A dog fight=felony, a stash compartment for substance habit=felony. When you're celebrity youre far from personal and you best watch your own ass or leave that shit as far with your old life if you want that public money. If a no name player got arrested for 1 dog fight or 1 bag or any kind of isolated felony I wouldn't be so passionate about not wanting to see him on the field ever again, hell I probably wouldn't care at all. I wouldn't defend it, but I wouldn't question it. I'd figure he better be smart enough to stop that shit. He's pro now. The difference between Vick and anyone that came up cruddy and wants to fight his beloved dog for some $ is that he kept this with him in wake of his success and continued to be succesful attaining mob status, not in some back alley but in an even colder, posh organized crime type of atmosphere way outside whatever 'hood he came from. Hes the fucking A Rod of the NFL and he's become the fucking AL CAPONE OF DOGFIGHTING. A mastermind racketeer. The numbers they project of his racket almost compare with his ludicrous NFL salary. If you're going to come up on business illegal, you better not be a household name while youre doing it or you deserve a beheading- cause there sure isn't one there already. The old players weren't saints and were plenty corrupt but they knew how to save face at least. I guess some athletes today have a problem leaving this shit behind cause they can't rap about it on a record or something, theyre worse than any crime-laden headline making thuggish celebrity cause they've had a free pass since they were children in highschool for their talent, regardless of their upbringing. It starts with good grades, then the sports industry starts baiting these kids with gifts and money so early on. This dude is so much worse than "just a dog fight". But he's going to pay everyone off. And put the blame on his cousin. Disgusting!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Whoever neg repped me-
> 
> If you are going to neg rep someone, grow a fucking pair of balls and sign your name. It's like jumping someone from behind and then pretending you kicked their ass. If you don't agree fine but at least have a decent reason for neg repping as opposed to simply abusing the system and being a complete duechbag.



While I agree with you about signing your name for neg rep points, I have to wonder if you understand why it is people neg rep you. You come off really abrasive a lot of times, even if perhaps that's not what you mean to sound like, perhaps.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 8, 2007)

Just to let you know, it wasn't me who negative repped you.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 24, 2007)

NFL suspends quarterback Michael Vick indefinitely after he files plea - NFL - Yahoo! Sports

Works for me.


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck in the CFL, dude.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 24, 2007)

The NFL didn't waste anytime in dropping the hammer on him. Which is msmart on their part. If they had procrastinated PETA would have up their ass. They don't need that at all. 

As the suspension is indefinite I wonder what he has to do to ever get reinstated?


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 25, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> The NFL didn't waste anytime in dropping the hammer on him. Which is msmart on their part. If they had procrastinated PETA would have up their ass. They don't need that at all.
> 
> As the suspension is indefinite I wonder what he has to do to ever get reinstated?



I don't think they'll want him back in the league. I know I wouldn't want something like that representing me.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 25, 2007)

If he can still play there will be a team that signs him. To a lot go money hungry owners winning and making cash is all that matters. He will be back.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Vince (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Clydefrog (Aug 26, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> If he can still play there will be a team that signs him. To a lot go money hungry owners winning and making cash is all that matters. He will be back.



Not with an official NFL indefinite suspension.


----------



## Tim77 (Aug 26, 2007)

hmm, Dogfighting.....just horrible. Shouldn't exist if you ask me. Or just all the idiots who organize them.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 26, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> Not with an official NFL indefinite suspension.



Well let's hope it stays indefinite. Pieces of shit like vick don't deserve to make millions.


----------

